# The Luna Nova Ensemble



## itywltmt

Related Thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/14802-download-sites-what-do.html
Related PTB Post: http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/200-how-do-you-get.html
En français: http://itywltmt.blogspot.com/2011/09/lensemble-luna-nova.html

From time to time, I stumble onto web sites that provide some "free"
music, and try and pass this information on to TalkClassical readers. In preoparing for an installment od the SotSQ in July, I found this website:

http://lunanova.org/index.html

This site promotes the work of a new music ensemble based out of Memphis, TN (and, with any luck, one or more members are TC regulars...) Here are some words from the site's home page:



> Since its formation in 2002, *Luna Nova*, a group of artists devoted to the music of the 20th and 21st centuries, has performed in colleges, museums, churches, and concert halls across the country. Its repertoire consists of recognized masterworks as well as works by emerging composers. With concerts, masterclasses and private instruction, Luna Nova maintains a strong commitment to the education of performers and listeners, and to the cause of new music. Luna Nova is currently the core ensemble for the Belvedere Chamber Music Festival held each June in Memphis, Tennessee.


Below, I have chosen a very small sampling of some of the music provided on the site - there are links to nearly 300 live recordings from Luna Nova events since 2003.

There is a broad selection, from Bach, Chopin, Debussy and up to contemnporary American composers.

*PLAYLIST DETAILS*​
*Béla BARTÓK (1881-1945)*
Six Roumanian Dances, Sz. 56
http://lunanova.org/podcasts/Belvedere11/BartokRomanianDances.mp3

*Toru TAKEMITSU (1930-1996) *
Toward the Sea (1981)
http://lunanova.org/podcasts/Belvedere10/TowardTheSea.mp3

*Sergei PROKOFIEV (1891-1953)*
Piano Sonata No. 6 in A major, Op. 82
http://lunanova.org/podcasts/ABprokofiev.mp3
(Adam Bowles, piano)

*Olivier MESSIAEN (1908 -1992)*
_Quatuor pour la fin du Temps _for violin, cello, clarinet and piano (1940-41)
http://lunanova.org/podcasts/quatuor.mp3

*PROGRAMMING NOTE: *Next week, _Pierre's Tuesday Blog _will be posted exceptionally on *Wedbesday September 21st*, to provide an opportunity to blog about _This Day in Music History_.

*September 16 2011, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will be adding a new montage "Night Tme" to its Pod-O-Matic Podcast. Read our English and French commentary September 16th on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------

